# .... echo of lights.... echo of lights..



## presumed_druid (Jan 24, 2005)

My most recently completed project that is going to be raffled off at an upcoming shag (our local term for a doe/buck).

Solid natural oak with cope and stick rails and styles. The panels are fluorescent light diffusers, and allthough it is a bit tough to tell from the pictures, I've wired in a blue coloured light. I might change the blue light to a regular bulb though. 

The top has a one way (or is it a two way?) mirror rabbetted into it, and a regular mirror sits parralel on a shelf about three inches lower. The space between the mirrors is fitted with a black-painted box (four sided... the mirrors are top and bottom) that has a string of christmas lights poking in it. When these lights are off, the top mirror looks simply like a smoked mirror. When the x-mas lights are on --and especially in a dimly lit room-- the lights refract between the two mirrors, creating a very deep looking tunnel of lights.

The piece was originally inspired by shoji-style lamps, but I think I've drifted off of that far enough.... kind of Kyoto goes Vegas. Maybe even a little cheesy, but darnit, the kids love it!


----------



## presumed_druid (Jan 24, 2005)

p.s. It is designed as an end table


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

WOW! That is a really cool idea.... I love it! Can you possibly get a few more pictures?


----------



## golfmike304 (Feb 26, 2006)

Great end table dru, if you could post some drawings too it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## presumed_druid (Jan 24, 2005)

Here's a link for the idea I used for the mirrors. I think that's the part that is most mystifying about the project. 

As far as my plans, they are pretty sketchy at best.


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks great !!!


----------

